# False Pregnancy in rabbits?



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

This is the 2nd time we have bred 'Snowy.' She's about 1 year old and is a NZ white doe. Last month, and now, at about 10 days after breeding she's building up the nest in the nestbox. She has pulled fur and is piling in the hay in the nestbox. She did the same thing last month and never gave birth :shrug: . So...I was thinking about false pregnancy. Is there such a thing in rabbits? We were quite disappointed last month when she didn't have bunnies, and now this-10 days after breeding her again-she's doing the same thing. Should we try to rebreed her now or just wait and see? Has anyone else ever had this happen? Thanks for any ideas, Maggie

P.S. She has never had babies, yet.


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a doe that didn't get preg. the first time. The second breeding she had a false preg. Made a nest , pulled hair and everything at about 14 days after breeding. She is about 8 months now. I am wondering since my doe is probably a little over weight that this could be the problem. Since your's is a year old this maybe the reason also. I rebred my the 32nd. day after she didn't kindle and she is about 2 weeks into this I hope Preg. and so far no pulling hair. I would rebreed now. If she doesn't have babies this time I will allow her to run with the buck that is on the ground all the time. If she doesn't produce youg after awhile this way she will be culled.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

One of my Creme D'Argent does just had a false pregnancy. I had put her with a buck, and she didn't want to accept him. Well, about two weeks later, she started pulling fur and built herself a nice little nest. Apparently, the buck was able to stimulate her to release eggs without actually impregnating her. I've also heard that if does are housed together and they "ride" each other, that can also stimulate false pregnancy.


----------



## Michael Leferink (Jul 12, 2003)

Maggie,

Yes does can and do go through false pregnancy. A doe going through false pregnancy will usually make a nest about 12 - 14 days after she's been with a buck. This can also happen if her bottom is stimulated in any number of ways, including simply picking her up. You can try to breed her right away, but she may not be in the mood. It usually takes about 21 days after stimulation for a doe to get back to her normal self. I would try then and I'd try a different buck if one is available. As Al. Countryboy pointed out, she may be having problems do to internal fat build up. At her age, if she has never had a litter, problems conceiving are quite common. We breed at 18 - 22 wks. of age if they weigh at least 7.5 lbs. (Californian & crosses). I would never let a doe get more than 6 months old without breeding her. In case she has some internal fat, I'd suggest you cut her feed and give her some hay for a few days. Then try to breed her. If she is mated to a proven buck and does not become pregnant this time, I would replace her as a breeder. Now I've never raised NZW, but this is what I've seen with our rabbits. Perhaps some NZW folks will respond. 

Good luck,

MikeL


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

A friend also suggested that any time a doe looks a little fat and not getting pregnant that he puts her on hay and water for three days and then cuts back on her feed some. Thanks Michael for posting that info. about the hay also. Not everything you hear is always correct and wasn't sure.


----------

